# Oliva Serie G Figurado Cigar Review - Artistic & Flavorful



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

First of all, the Salomon shape is my favorite among figurados. These are all the more unique in that they're also box-pressed; very easy on the ey...

Read the full review here: Oliva Serie G Figurado Cigar Review - Artistic & Flavorful


----------

